# A fun song ,,,listen



## rkunsaw (Sep 24, 2013)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=imv_ajFkDbg


----------



## Diwundrin (Sep 24, 2013)

Well, I'll go to bed smiling, thanks Rky...  I'll think of that next time I see a KFC.  :lofl:


----------



## rkunsaw (Sep 24, 2013)

Diwundrin said:


> Well, I'll go to bed smiling, thanks Rky...  I'll think of that next time I see a KFC.  :lofl:




:lofl: I'm glad it brought a smile. I'll never look at KFC again without thinking of the ghost chickens.


----------

